# الفيدك الدولي نسخة عربية و انجليزية اهداء لكل معماري عربي



## معماري من طين (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مش هطول ..

الفيدك 
عربي و انجليزي اجو منكم الاتطلاع...


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا أخي فأنت من ذهب وليس من طين


----------



## م / وليد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك فهى وثيقة هامة و ارجو ان يهتم بها كل مهندس


----------



## معماري من طين (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## محمد غفار (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امبراطور زماني (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ما هو الفيدك لو سمحت


----------



## معماري من طين (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الفيديك قانون التنظيم الدولي الذي ينظم علاقة المقاول و الاستشاري و المالك لأي مشروع 
هذا باختصار
و شكرا


----------



## معماريمن (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل ويعطيك العافية اخي الكريم


----------



## معماري من طين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليك كتيير...


----------



## حسام عبدالله (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للمجهود ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## معماري من طين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب...


----------



## assiakheir (10 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع الف شكر


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المعماري اسامه (10 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم معماري من طين


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااشكرااااشكرااااشكرااااشكرااااشكرااااشكرااااشكرااااشكرااااشكرااااشكرااااشكراااا


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جداً .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مايزنر (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم، الله يعطيك العافية...


----------



## خالد جندي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور على هذا العمل
يا ترى فيه سكه نلاقي فيها نماذج عقود ال aia
العالم كله بيقلب امريكاني دلوقتي و aia ماشي في السوق و مغطي على الفيديك


----------



## معماري من طين (14 ديسمبر 2009)

للاسف انا عندي الفيديك هو الي المعتمد من الحكومة


----------



## hammhamm44 (14 يناير 2010)

very thanks*


----------



## hiba (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزيت كل خير


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## saad jan (19 يوليو 2010)

شكراجزيلا وبارك الله فيك . افدتينا جيدا بهذه المعلومات :75:


----------



## AHWAL (31 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد غاندى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيروجعللك زخرا للمهندسين


----------



## omaralbadawi (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خبر


----------



## روحي تحبه (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك والي الامام


----------



## aladdin (20 ديسمبر 2010)

لك جزيل شكرى فانى كنت ابحث عنه بشدة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## markovic (24 يناير 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالوهاب النفاتى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاشم حسن (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tassa1252002 (24 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الكرام .


----------



## بكر محمد (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود المشكور


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## هانى 2007 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## engsasa (19 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك فهى وثيقة هامة​


----------



## م.عوض (8 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم...........بالله يااخوتى العرب ارجو من احدكم افادتى برابط تحميل للكتاب الابيض بنسخة عربية من فيديك والخاص بتنظيم العلاقة بين الاستشارى ورب العمل .....ارجوكم ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## hossam_1495 (1 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (4 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدهد الطيار (29 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (3 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## ramy.gendy (17 فبراير 2016)

احسنت اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سهام معمر (22 فبراير 2016)

يوجد دورة خاصة بهذا الكتاب تشرحه بالتفصيل
إدارة عقود الفيديك من المبادئ الأساسية حتى الإحترافFIDIC Contracts Training
Basic through Advanced Modules
للدكتور مصطفى أبوضيف
موعدها ان شاء الله يوم السبت 19 مارس 2016 على الساعة 7 و نصف مساءا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 

عدد ساعات الدورة 25 ساعة تدريبية
رسوم الدورة 75 دولار


----------



## Farraj3000 (27 فبراير 2016)

the yellow fidic please


----------



## aassaker (5 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك فهى وثيقة هامة و ارجو ان يهتم بها كل مهندس


----------



## SAIFASAD (19 مايو 2016)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم العالي (27 مايو 2016)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## Jamal (14 يونيو 2020)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (24 مارس 2021)

مجهود محترم يرجى عمل مقارنة بينه وبين نماذج عقود الاشغال المعتمدة للعمل بها ضمن نظام المنافسات الجديد


----------

